# A New Arizona Plate....



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

Arizona has just came out with a new "Golden Rule'' plate...

*Golden Rule Text Graces State Plates

Lawn Griffiths, East Valley Tribune

Arizona has a new themed license plate that reads, "Live the Golden Rule.
" The plate suggests drivers do unto others as they would unto themselves 
- a concept that most religions have stated in their own words and language".*










So what does everyone think? I have mixed feelings... I don't like the dark green font 
and maybe it's a tad too busy. On the other hand, it's something different....


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

I'm from Florida , the land of 100 license plates and I like that one of your's.

AFS


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

*I like it, but...*

I really like the way it looks, but it seems that it would be problematic from a semiotic point of view - especially for law enforcement. I don't think that there is enough visual contrast in the plate for it to be read easily from a distance.


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

He's not kidding. I count 107. Here's the list with samples. Click: http://www3.hsmv.state.fl.us/Intranet/dmv/specialtytags/specialindex.cfm


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2007)

I like our plate in NH "Live Free or Die".


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Not really gun related, so moved to the Sound Off Room.


----------



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> Not really gun related, so moved to the Sound Off Room.


Whatcha mean, "not gun related?" The plate reads SIGP226 and it was in the Sig forum.... :mrgreen:


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

Gag.
For both the sentiment, and the design.
That's two chucks up.


----------

